# Newly Certified CPC-A Seeking Opportunities in the Sacramento?Roseville Area



## GHAIRSTON (May 24, 2016)

Also I am available for remote and in office opportunities at an Entry level.


----------



## mcsluyter (May 24, 2016)

*Jobs for CPC-As*

There are three active job postings for CPC-As on the Job Boards at CodersDirect.com

Questions and applications should be made directly to the employer.


----------



## Tasha_1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Coders Direct Website*



mcsluyter said:


> There are three active job postings for CPC-As on the Job Boards at CodersDirect.com
> 
> Questions and applications should be made directly to the employer.



Thank you for the information, I just went and registered at CodersDirect.  I was unaware of this resource.


----------

